# Halloween themed Masquerade Ball for our Halloween 2014 wedding



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

The short and sweet.. My sweetness and I figured it was time to get hitched. We didn't even have to think on what day it would be. Halloween 2014 of course! So we are combining our year of updating existing props with our Masquerade Ball wedding. We have our bash on/around Halloween, so this will just intertwine and I can justify spending a bit more on props and materials since it IS the wedding too! *giggles devilishly* I will update this thread with new ideas and such throughout the year and hope to find anyone else who may want to do a similar theme this year with me!
Sakigirl and myself had a similar party this past year, twisted wonderland, and it was fabulous to have ppl to bounce ideas off of.

So decor will be "Halloween haunt" and we will do a masquerade ball for the wedding which is not too terribly big so we can spend most of our budget on revamping our old props and buying new materials to work with. exciting!


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

This smashed up basically for the idea.


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding! My theme next year is an orange and black masquerade party! for me the decorations will be much easier since you can't go wrong with those colors on Halloween! Good luck and maybe we can give each other some ideas through out the year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats on the engagement and setting the date! I've seen lots of great ideas on the forum for everything from Halloween wedding cakes to wedding decor. Hope you'll post pics when you can of things you are deciding on. The year will go by fast.

oh and since it's a masquerade, check under the mask before saying "I Do"!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

joans fabrics has napkins and plates with this theme for 70 percent off girl 
and a big congrads


----------

